

10 Skills You Need to Succeed at almost Anything. - azharcs
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/10-skills-you-need-to-succeed-at-almost-anything.html

======
Chocobean
Practical tips on _how_ to actually do the first three

1\. Public Speaking

Join a ToastMasters, where you will make prepared or impromptu speeches,
evaluate other's speeches, and generally just learn how to do public speaking.
A lot of them will let you sit there and "audit" a few weeks before joining in
the more active roles.

2\. Writing

Write something that requires you to explain your logic flow clearly. Then
take it to a friend who's a good writer and/or Enlish major or reads alot.
Watch him tear your paper apart and tell you which logical points need to be
linked better, or why certain annecdotes are out of place or generally why
your thoughts can or cannot be easily followed. Writing isn't enough, you need
to be critiqued to see the difference between yourself and Tolkien or other
really good writers. If you don't have a friend, read a short story
analytically and read as many commentaries on it as you can find. You'll see
how well-written pieces are constructed together as carefully as beautiful
code: their logic flow is good, the comments are helpful, witty and to the
point without being redundant, and every idea (object) or plot device
(function) is used on purpose, executed at exactly the right time. You cannot
write well until you know how to recognize _why_ good writing is good.

3\. Self-management

Stop reading HN, or at least use noprocrast. A really good thing I heard from
somewhere on the internet is to represent yourself as your own business, even
when you don't have one: you don't work for "the man", you work for yourself.
Your business is merely in partnership with the company that hired you. They
don't own your work, you provide a service for them that they purchase. You
represent yourself, you work for yourself, you sell your product/services
yourself. In short : you manage yourself.

~~~
kirubakaran
This is very interesting. If possible, please write more.

~~~
Chocobean
(^-^'' on the internet it's impossible to tell if you're being sarcastic or
not. Actually, I stopped because I have no idea how one would go about doing
non-tcpip Networking without feeling like a shallow hypocrite who makes
friends to use friends. If I'm motivated enough to find out how people do it
and how introverts/nerds learn to do it, I'll probably write about it sometime
and submit it everywhere like the attention whore that i am...)

~~~
shawndrost
A good hack is to try to give without expecting anything in return. Volunteer,
for instance. Make stuff for free. When I was getting started doing
freelancing, I made free websites for nonprofits to get practice, which
actually turned into lots of money.

------
omouse
No more lists please. Especially ones that re-iterate what has been said
before and on many other websites.

~~~
kirse
Give me 5 good reasons why HN shouldn't have any more lists.

~~~
froo
1) Lists are a staple of Digg, and the quality of overall submissions has gone
down on Digg, while the number of lists in general is on the rise. There may
be a correlation here... lets not find out

2) See point 1

C) According to the following (silly) patent by Channel Intelligence
(oxymoron?), it is a list that is stored in a database on a computer - you
might be increasing PG's liability -
<http://www.google.com/patents?vid=USPAT6917941>

100)
0111001101100101011001010010000001110000011011110110100101101110011101000010000000110001

v) Lists in general are less well thought out than an article yet are more
readable. Combined, I think this takes away from the "stickiness" of an
article, because I can quickly skim through it, get the point of an list and
move on - with that information barely registering.

~~~
pchristensen
+xii for such an aggressive numbering scheme!

------
redorb
I just think a article where 8 out of 10 would've been guessed by this
community adds little value.

------
mojuba
If you feel you learned something new from this post, then you will never
succeed at almost anything.

------
josefresco
What "Bo/Staff Skills" didn't make the list?

